# CHN military on border duty:  "There's shrinkage!"



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2019)

This from (the only somewhat jingoistic) Chinese military media:


> *Chinese soldier lost 2cm height after 17 years' weight-bearing patrol on plateau*
> 
> Captain Yang Xiangguo was born in Yongchuan District of Chongqing Municipality in China in January 1984. He was enlisted in the army in December 2001. He now serves as a vice battalion commander at a frontier defense regiment of the Chinese People’s Liberation Army (PLA) Army.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (3 Feb 2019)

Luckily, he won't have to deal with VAC for his injuries.

Quite a remarkable story.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2019)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Luckily, he won't have to deal with VAC for his injuries.


Believe it or not, it can _always_ be worse ...

*"China detains 10 after October protests by military veterans"*
_*"Frequent protests by veterans alarm China’s authorities* -- The protesters are not budding democrats, but they are well organised ..._
_*"China appeals to military veterans not to protest, respect law"*_
_*"Fifth column? China’s angry, vulnerable veterans"*_


----------

